

'Spooks' trying to turn cultural metaphors into "intent"  data - ldayley
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/05/why-are-spy-researchers-building-a-metaphor-program/239402/

======
andrewcooke
i wonder if, when this hits problems, they will try legal fixes? i could
imagine, for example, irony being made illegal...

